# desk plans for teen grandaughter



## nubie (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm looking for a plan to build my grand daughter a desk. I searched 15 pages in Design and Plans and saw no plans for desks.

I searched my past copies of Wood and Woodsmith mags and saw 2 computer desks but that's not the kind of desk I want to build. I could modify them.

But I thought I'd ask the more experienced woodworkers first for a link or source of plans for a rather simple desk with a hinged table that closes up the desk. Kinda a "beginning woodworker's" roll top like desk.


Anyone have a link to free plans?

Nubie:surrender:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Nubie, that's a wide open request. I can think of about 15 different styles of desks right off the top of my head. Do you have any ideas as to what kind of desk she might want? Standard student desk with flip top? Secretary desk? Roll top? Something more modern like those bookshelves that lean against the wall with an integrated desk? An executive type desk? Too many options... I'd recommend trying to narrow the field first with size, then with style constraints then you may find your search much easier.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If I was given the opportunity I would just love to build a rolltop desk. I have had this desire for several years. Watching Norn Abrams build one on TV the other day just fueled this desire. I just have no place in my house for any more furniture and no relative that needs one now.

Check out The New Yankee Workshop web site. They have several desks including the roll top. They sell plans and you can also get a video.


----------

